

Grooveshark booted from Google's App Market; still easy to install... - CoffeeDregs
http://techland.time.com/2011/04/06/google-yanks-grooveshark-from-android-market-but-chrome-app-remains/

======
CoffeeDregs
But, since Android is open (for certain values of "open"), the app's still
perfectly easy to install...

